# New passenger rights if you're delayed.



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

My update from Which Magazine today says:

18 December 2012

Ferry Delay


Consumers who suffer delays and cancellations on ferry journeys or cruises will now have rights to assistance, refunds and compensation, thanks to new laws coming into force today.

For the first time, people across the European Union will be able to claim compensation of 25% or 50% of the ticket price for delays, depending on the length of delay and the duration of the scheduled journey. Passengers will be entitled to compensation if the delay is at least an hour for a journey of four hours or less.

Ferry delays assistance

The new directive applies if the ferry departs from an EU country or if you arrive in an EU country on a ferry operated by a company established in an EU member state. It covers inland waterways as well as international seas.

Under these EU ferry passenger rights, if the ship is delayed by more than 90 minutes, or cancelled, the company must also provide free food and refreshments appropriate to the waiting time. You also have the right to be re-routed at the earliest opportunity at no extra cost or get a refund. If the delay involves one or more nights, it should also give you adequate free accommodation onboard or ashore.

Rights for disabled passengers

Disabled travellers and people with reduced mobility also receive a series of rights. Ferry or cruise companies won’t be able to refuse to accept a reservation from a disabled customer and must charge the same price as they would to other passengers.
More on this...

For reviews and advice on the best travel products and services, visit Which? Leisure 
Find out what legal protection you have when travelling with our guide to travel rights 
Protect yourself from unexpected events abroad. See our reviews of travel insurance


----------

